# OMG...deep breaths...LOL



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay I was talked into actually entering a tracking test and I sent my entries in thinking in the back of my mind that they wouldn't get there in time to get in the draw.....Crap :doh: they actually made it with a day to spare...Drawing is tonight and I will keep you posted if we get drawn..I am scared to death!
And while I was at it I also entered a obedience trial coming up in three classes each day for three days.. OB,UB and VER...I am feeling kinda reckless....or is that a train wreck>>:doh:.. Poor Titey pants is gonna have to get busy really fast!:

Edit.. I suppose I better find out what they do in versatility pretty quick!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I love your adventure some spirit and the fact that you have a dog that is willing & more then capable to go with you ... It is GREAT!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

At least you won't be bored! Have a super fun time, you will be great! I can't wait to hear about your adventure.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

You'll do great & have so much fun


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

@Titan1

Michelle, Which test did you send an entry to? You really want to get the T over with. There are fewer tests and more dogs.....

Jake and I got our TD on cut grass on September 20th at the Field Spaniel Specialty in Indiana. It was a 600 mile round trip for a test that barely lasted 6 minutes - would have been faster if he didn't look back at the gallery about 3 times. And we have certificates left over, Yeh! 

I will PM you with my phone number so you can call me. I'll help calm you down ). And I'll let you know what I can about the judges.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Update: Bummer ...No tracking test for us.. We were #9 drawn and they have 6 openings.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Darn! I hate that those tests are so hard to get into!


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

@ Michelle

You might still get in. For Fox Valley (IL) there were 4 Ts and I was number 6 alternate and the night before the test I was called because I became number 1 alternate. I still didn't get in because everyone showed. 

Normally, you are told to come to the test the morning of if you are Alternate 1 and Alternate 2 for a 4 Track test because history says that there is likelihood that someone might not show for whatever reason.

With 6 Ts being run being Alternate 3 is not bad. Some of the folks who were drawn might be in tests the previous week. If they pass they will withdraw. Also, things come up and people may withdraw.

I actually think you might still get it.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

rhondas said:


> @ Michelle
> 
> You might still get in. For Fox Valley (IL) there were 4 Ts and I was number 6 alternate and the night before the test I was called because I became number 1 alternate. I still didn't get in because everyone showed.
> 
> ...


Actually there is a 8 -T test two weeks prior in the same location.. maybe those are entered twice.. I will hang in there then.Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Hope you still get into that tracking test! I bet Titan will smoke it!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I am so nervous.. It is very hard to let go and trust your dog.. He tries very hard and I would hate to be the cause of any problems..Now I need to get to tracking again..lol!


----------

